# Halo 2 for PC



## chibes3 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Wats up with halo2 for PC? I heard from a lot of people and even people on the internet that it will wreck your comp. I woul like to know if it does mess up ur pc cause i was thinkin bout buyin it. nut if it will mess up my computer then i can live without it i guess.*


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Halo 2 is not available for PC. Only Xbox. They have planned Halo 3 to be released on PC, but it will only be compatible with Windows Vista and DirectX 10.


----------



## Bino Panda (Apr 11, 2007)

halo 2 is coming to pc soon


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Bino Panda said:


> halo 2 is coming to pc soon


Sorry, that's right. Halo 2 is planned to be released for Vista, while Halo 3 is only in the works for Xbox.

I remember that when they first announced this there were alot of pissed off people wondering why PC get the old games and Xbox gets all the new ones exclusively.


----------



## Zrules (Dec 17, 2006)

lol i know this is old but halo 2 is already out


----------



## Wabem (May 29, 2007)

Er.. well the post is from April, and in April it wasn't out...


----------



## Zrules (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah and i said i know this is kind of old.....


----------



## matterman (Jul 5, 2007)

ummm i had halo 1 for pc and it had free online play will halo 2 also have free online play or do you have to pay because the main reason i want halo 2 on pc would be if it had online play


----------



## Zrules (Dec 17, 2006)

lol i cannot open halo 2, i installed it but just can't open it. when i clicked on it, it did nothing


----------



## DoubleThink (Jul 4, 2007)

Did you buy the game or got it from a torrent? Sounds like you torrented the file and then used a nocd patch. In which case, you have wasted your time.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

MMMM...from ms website:

Are you sure you have the minimum system requirements?
I don't think the 512 MB ram is enough.

Component Minimum system requirement 
Operating system Windows Vista 
Computer processor 2.0 gigahertz (GHz) 
Memory 1 gigabyte (GB) or random access memory (RAM) 
Hard disk space 7 GB of available hard disk space. The dedicated server and the map editor require more hard disk space. 
Video card ATI X700 or Nvidia 6100 display adapter with 128 megabytes (MB) of RAM and the following features: &#8226; Pixel shader: 2 or higher 
&#8226; Vertex shader: 2 or higher 
Windows Experience Index scores: &#8226; Graphics score: 3 or higher 
&#8226; Gaming graphic score: 3 or higher 

DVD drive 32x speed 
Sound Sound card, speakers, or headset 
Pointing device Microsoft mouse or a compatible pointing device 
Internet connection for online play Network adapter for LAN multiplayer gameplay 
Broadband Internet access for Windows Live multiplayer gameplay


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh you have to have VISTA to play Halo 2...which is the stupidest decission that microsoft has had (ther trying to tempt people into buying vista buy bringing out a mediocre game..bah) they shot themselves in the foot..the only way id buy halo 2 is if it came out on XP...


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

BlooChoo said:


> yeh you have to have VISTA to play Halo 2...which is the stupidest decission that microsoft has had (ther trying to tempt people into buying vista buy bringing out a mediocre game..bah) they shot themselves in the foot..the only way id buy halo 2 is if it came out on XP...


I agree. Falling Leaf Systems is apparently porting it for XP.


----------



## matterman (Jul 5, 2007)

no body answered my question..... does anybody know if halo 2 for PC will have free online play??? would be very helpful if someone know because that is the only reason i want it for PC because i have the X-box verson but the PC one sounds so much better


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well im guessing itl be just like everyother online fps...free...the only games u have to pay online for that im aware of are the strictly online roleplaying games....so u shud be fine with halo 2


----------



## matterman (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmm hope so well now i need to get windoes vista lol


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

matterman said:


> hmmm hope so well now i need to get windoes vista lol


I wouldnt leave upgrading for a year...youl be glad you did


----------



## matterman (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmmm.....really ok whatever


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well, ther are alot of compatability issues at the moment that microsoft are working pathces for...and releasing them slowly as problems arise....so im waiting until they have brought out service pack 1 before im upgrading


----------



## sleko (Aug 28, 2007)

hi i really love halo 2 on the xbox im planing on geting it on my pc if its good enough when i up grade but it is around 4 years old but when i upgrade the RAM and the video card will it work?

Aser Aspire T310 
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60 GHz ( 1 core not 2 )
RAM 1.5 GIG
video card radeon X 1950 pro AGP

CHEERS


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..u have to be running Vista to play the game correctly (an legally) so you may need to update more than just the ram and GPU...although your system will easily run it in xp with certain patches for halo 2...although u will have to update the GPU..ur RAM is fine at 1.5 gbs


----------



## sleko (Aug 28, 2007)

yer i am geting vister when i upgrade but dont no a heap about coms but is what your sayin is that just upgrading the ram and my video card wont be enough and your sayin i also need 2 get a faster cpu


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh...and if your gonna do that then its worth going for a new mother board too...so the best thing is to just upgrade the whole system


----------



## sleko (Aug 28, 2007)

so i should just toss the heap of crap and build a new 1 so how much is it for a good gaming computer


----------



## feenux (Oct 17, 2006)

There is though a cracked version of Halo 2 running, which you can play. It is illegal though. So nvm


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh thats never a good idea! plus this forum doesnt like that word!!!


----------



## Orozco14 (Sep 2, 2007)

halo 2 is for pc my friends have it but its for vista


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe course its for pc...wot he meant by cracked is...creacked for XP rather than just for vista


----------



## Orozco14 (Sep 2, 2007)

oh right my friend on xfire did that and he's from australia.


----------



## ChemicalMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

chibes3 said:


> *Wats up with halo2 for PC? I heard from a lot of people and even people on the internet that it will wreck your comp. I woul like to know if it does mess up ur pc cause i was thinkin bout buyin it. nut if it will mess up my computer then i can live without it i guess.*


To answer your question...no it doesnt screw up your PC or OS. This is quite late...but figured i would post anyways for future people who might use the search feature like im doing right now lol.

Although the game itself has quite a few problems with it. (installing wise)


----------

